# Clarks Hill-gators



## d_white (Sep 15, 2006)

Are the gators bad on Clarks Hill lake?  Do you normally see a lot of them?  Just want to know if I want to wade out there in the morning.


----------



## PFDR1 (Sep 15, 2006)

I ain't never seen a gator on Clark's Hill


----------



## DCarter001 (Sep 15, 2006)

Neither have I.


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

Man, don't even say that !!!  Last night, I signed a contract on property fronting a big feeder creek about a mile down from the Lake.  I can imagine the look on my wife's face if we're out in the john boat fishing one day and . . . .


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Sep 15, 2006)

Then again, I could invite my mother-in-law to come down to the cabin, and take her wading . . . .


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2006)

DCarter001 said:


> Neither have I.



Me either


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Sep 15, 2006)

nah aint no gators there


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2006)

dwhite,
Trust me, You will hit the big time Lottery before you have to worry about any Gators being a problem in Clarks Hill Lake.  I grew up in and around the Lake and I have never seen or heard of a gator in Clarks Hill Lake.  I hope that you have fun and catch some of those huge Stripers and maybe catfish.  I am curious to what area that you will be fishing etc.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 16, 2006)

dw,
Gators are _*usually*_found below the fall line, Columbus, Macon, etc.
Sue


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive never seen one there either and ive been on that lake hundreds of times..


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 16, 2006)

Arrow3 said:


> Ive never seen one there either and ive been on that lake hundreds of times..








me either.....and me to !


----------



## DaGris (Sep 16, 2006)

I go there all the time and never seen a gator there.


----------



## packrat (Sep 16, 2006)

*gators*

FISHED CLARKS HILL ALL MY LIFE. ONLY THING CLOSE TO A GATOR IS A GAR. I DID CATCH A BLACK PANTHER THERE WHILE I WAS TROLLING FOR BIGFOOT.


----------



## displacedhntr (Sep 17, 2006)

I have never seen a gator on the lake.  I have hunted almost every legal core land on the georgia side.  Lots of swamps and ox bows in areas and I have seen one the entire time.  He was about a mile up stream in a beaver pond.  Just north of Columbia/Lincoln county line.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 17, 2006)

aint no  gators there just a bunch of black panthers.....


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 17, 2006)

Only Gators here are my aggravating neihbors from Gainsville.


----------



## d_white (Sep 17, 2006)

> Trust me, You will hit the big time Lottery before you have to worry about any Gators being a problem in Clarks Hill Lake.



Anything is possible!  The 163 Million dollar ticket was bought in my little hometown of Bainbridge this past weekend!  Rumor has it that a guy I grew up with's mom bought the winner!
http://www.georgialottery.com/


----------



## texwilliams (Sep 17, 2006)

No gators on Clark Hill been going there ever since I was born.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2006)

Never underestimate where gators will show up. They have a way of bein` where they ain`t supposed to be.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 17, 2006)

packrat said:


> FISHED CLARKS HILL ALL MY LIFE. ONLY THING CLOSE TO A GATOR IS A GAR. I DID CATCH A BLACK PANTHER THERE WHILE I WAS TROLLING FOR BIGFOOT.



Packrat that thar is why I don't fish C.H. too many BigFoots around


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Packrat that thar is why I don't fish C.H. too many BigFoots around





  
you guys are crackin' me up!!!!  

I missed Big Foot, but I did see the neatest fox squirrel there while camping one year!! Never seen one before in my life!

But Big Foot would  have been cool, too, I guess


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 18, 2006)

But be careful of those "snow snakes"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2006)

D white,
See I told you that you could possibly win the Big time Lottery Jackpot before having to worry about Gators !!!  This couple did last year and she was my mother's mail carrier.  It could not have happened to a nicer family either.

Around $53 Million AFTER TAXES by taking the cash option.  Now that's not bad.

  Margaret and James Jones claim the $130 million Mega Millions jackpot at the Georgia Lottery Corp. headquarters in Atlanta. The couple chose the cash option and will receive $53 million.

Associated Press....  

Couple claims lottery jackpot 

Washington, Ga., pair has modest plans for money 

Web posted Friday, January 21, 2005
By Walter C. Jones | Morris News Service 
ATLANTA - Margaret Jones isn't looking for any new friends now that she and her husband, James, are suddenly millionaires.



"If you didn't know us before, sorry," she said.

The couple and about two dozens friends, relatives and lodge brothers drove with them Friday to pick up their winnings from the $130 million Mega Millions Jackpot. They opted for the cash payout of $77.7 million before taxes (about $53 million after taxes).

The Washington, Ga., couple won the second-largest payout since the Georgia Lottery Corp. started business in 1996. Stephen Moore collected $88.9 million in September 2003.

But the Joneses have modest plans. First, buy an expensive meal while in Atlanta, get Mr. Jones a Chevrolet truck, get the local Shrine Club a permanent lodge and help their adult children buy houses. One child is in the process of buying a house; a second lives "in a small trailer;" and the third is single and living with his parents.

The sons help Mr. Jones operate a muffler-repair shop in the town of 4,000 north of Augusta. They'll inherit it one day, but Mr. Jones intends to keep running it himself while Mrs. Jones continues making her mail route.

"In Wilkes County, we don't have that much to do," she said, explaining to reporters that she might as well work.

Mr. Jones does plan one change at the shop. "We'll probably hire someone else to do the greasy stuff," he said.

They don't want to move into any of the stately antebellum homes in downtown Washington because they enjoy the privacy of their rural home. Plus, Mrs. Jones said, "It's paid for."

Maybe they'll look for a getaway place in Daytona, Fla., site of their honeymoon, annual family vacations and many memories. 

They only paid off the loan on the muffler shop nine months ago, with a cookout and note-burning celebration. Until then, money had been pretty tight, and the family had its ups and downs over the years.

Wearing faded jeans and work shirts, the couple held hands as they were introduced to a news conference at the lottery headquarters. Mr. Jones' lip quivered and his eyes teared up once or twice. Mrs. Jones grinned at her friends and pumped her fist.

Even after receiving the oversized mock check Friday, Mrs. Jones couldn't believe the change in fortune.

"I still think we're dreaming," she said.


----------



## mcfsf33 (May 23, 2017)

Let's  revist this post now. I know of two seen on the lake now of different sizes. Also in the Petersburg camp ground pond. Also one killed last year on ridge rd. Anybody else have input?


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Never underestimate where gators will show up. They have a way of bein` where they ain`t supposed to be.



I lived in Hephzibah for 12 years, never saw a gator while I lived and hunted that area. That being said I see more and more every year here in Savannah. I am sure they are on the move north.


----------



## ddgarcia (May 23, 2017)

Course it probably don't help that some fool just HAS to trap one every now and again and transplant it


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2017)

There was one found in the French Broad River here between Asheville and Brevard a couple years ago. That doesn't mean that there are gators in the French Broad River. I have a place down there and have good friends who have spent half a century on that lake. I have never heard of a gator in Clarks Hill.


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Course it probably don't help that some fool just HAS to trap one every now and again and transplant it



Could be a baby. They say they got them in the sewers in NY city


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> There was one found in the French Broad River here between Asheville and Brevard a couple years ago. That doesn't mean that there are gators in the French Broad River. I have a place down there and have good friends who have spent half a century on that lake. I have never heard of a gator in Clarks Hill.



Like I said I was up in that part of the country for 12 years and I never saw any. But when I first moved to Savannah we had allot less than we do now. Back in those days I always duck hunted with a dog in my boat. Now I wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2017)

I've never seen any on Clark Hill, but have seen a lot on the Savannah river below the locks


----------



## cr00241 (May 24, 2017)

Two guys at work saw one last spring fishing near Ridge Road. It was sitting on the bank and then eased in the water. Then I also heard about one being killed up there last year. I am around that part of the lake a lot on the keg creek side. I haven't seen one either but I don't think the guys telling me that they saw one are lying to me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2017)

There are gators around Clarks hill. I have seen them in creeks in Appling  and there are some at the McDuffie PFA.


----------



## WayneB (May 25, 2017)

I have some in Hephzibah, I feed em to keep the cockroaches out of my backyard. 

Only gator I've seen on Clarks Hill was about 6 ft, and had to be inflated for the grandkiddies to play on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

This threads doing well for the OP gettin banned.


----------



## shotgun (May 26, 2017)

According to the COLUMBIA COUNTY MAGAZINE that just came out there have been gators in CLARKS HILL.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 26, 2017)

shotgun said:


> According to the COLUMBIA COUNTY MAGAZINE that just came out there have been gators in CLARKS HILL.



I'm sure the gators are in the back creeks of the hill. I just never seen one.


----------



## j_seph (May 26, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Like I said I was up in that part of the country for 12 years and I never saw any. But when I first moved to Savannah we had allot less than we do now. Back in those days I always duck hunted with a dog in my boat. Now I wouldn't even think about it.


That is just cruel, a man won't let his dog in the boat when gators are around. He'd surely become gator bait standing/swimming in the water. That dog would be safer in the boat sir


----------

